# Satanism, Secularism, Crowley,Hubbard, Abortion.....



## AJ Castellitto (Oct 5, 2015)

When truth is reviled, a demonic door is opened in which all forms of misery and atrocity may flourish. A few individuals come to mind…

“I’ve got to complete this by saying that he thought of himself as the Beast 666 incarnate. …The Antichrist. Alestair Crowley thought of himself as such. And when Crowley died in 1947, my father then decided that he should wear the cloak of the beast and become the most powerful being in the universe.” ~ L. Ron Hubbard, Jr. 

Abortion is one such atrocity and it provides a legal avenue for Satanists to ritualistically sacrifice their own flesh and blood unto their master.

For many secularists, Satanism is merely another religion. In fact, a growing number of secularists, many who lean Democrat, find Satanism highly more favorable than Christianity.


Read more at http://barbwire.com/2015/10/05/the-direct-link-between-demonology-and-death /


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 5, 2015)

Moved to Cults and World's religions.

Satanism has become a self-aware shock-term describing all sorts of man-centered religions. The "satanists" of the La Vey stripe are very similar to the atheists of the Objectivist camp in that man is the measure of all things and the individual is so paramount that there is no room for God.

I suggest leaving Democrats out if it because politics are a side show here. Of course, one could argue that there is a religion of "demos" which might be another name for what has become the Church of Satan.

As far as the link between demonology and death--nothing new there. "Those who hate me love death." Prov. 8:36.


----------



## AJ Castellitto (Oct 5, 2015)

VictorBravo said:


> Moved to Cults and World's religions.
> 
> Satanism has become a self-aware shock-term describing all sorts of man-centered religions. The "satanists" of the La Vey stripe are very similar to the atheists of the Objectivist camp in that man is the measure of all things and the individual is so paramount that there is no room for God.
> 
> ...



I agree with what you are saying of course..... I agree with Tim Challies who says be aware of the evils in all its forms but do not dwell on it (paraphrasing).... However, I did find the info on Hubbard & even Crowley shocking and it does seem the desire for late term abortions and possible satanic rituals is too dreadful to even consider..... but think much of the mainstream would be appalled if they knew of the evil that exists in high places.... and I think DC is knee deep in it... So a Second Coming is much welcomed/anticipated when you see all the demonic deceptions going so mainstream.... make sure you check out all the links in the article too, thanks for reading and your feedback brother!


----------

